# Rascream Sandwich



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Figured I'd edit this since I now know what the rom actually is:

Rascream Sandwich is a close to stock build built by Rascarlo (the man behind many of the best bootanimations out there) and when paired with Trinity kernel it is one of the fastest rom's I have used for the GNex. If you'd like to try it head on over to his site or the Trinity kernel thread on XDA where Rascarlo tends to hang out and where you can find more support for this kickass, under the radar rom!


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

doesnt say much, looks like its for the Nexus S as well though.

http://fitsnugly.eur...k.com/rascream/


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Get cmplx v1 off Droid Hive. It's the new base for Axiom and runs awesome.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Get cmplx v1 off Droid Hive. It's the new base for Axiom and runs awesome.


The OP was just asking if anyone knew anything about that ROM, not for suggestions for a new one.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Tried it weeks ago when it came out, like PZ better.
> 
> The OP was just asking if anyone knew anything about that ROM, not for suggestions for a new one.


Yep. I just needed some info about it. Couldn't find any.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Largeselection (Aug 19, 2011)

Yea it's GSM and Nexus S only unfortunately. I wish there was a version for us VZW users to try, but as of now there isn't and I don't think there will be unfortunately.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks to be a EuroSkank ROM, fitsnugly who compiles a CM9 kang (aka unofficial now) for our toro may be able to drop a version for VZW, if asked nicely 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## --GNex-- (Feb 29, 2012)

Gil Smash said:


> I saw someone over on DroidHive talking about how good of a rom this was but the only info I could find was a download link and it appears to be only Maguro and not Toro. Anyone else have any info about it?


Im running it on my GNex maguro and its awesome !! Since yesterday theres also Toro available !!


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

--GNex-- said:


> Im running it on my GNex maguro and its awesome !! Since yesterday theres also Toro available !!


sure is!

http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/rascream/?id=toro


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

Go to the trinity kernel thread for maguro over on XDA, it the official unofficial home for rascream. They just put a toro build up today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

Download in progress back to my crackflashing ways lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbolt81 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

From the about it reads as if its just a tweaked/modified stock rom.
Not built/compiled from aosp.
Maybe he just means busybox from source.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## morfic (Jun 25, 2011)

MikereDD said:


> From the about it reads as if its just a tweaked/modified stock rom.
> Not built/compiled from aosp.
> Maybe he just means busybox from source.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


rascream is an aosp based rom built from source.

It's built by @rascarlo, it's only hosted on fitsnugly's euroskank site.
There is no official thread for it.
Everything happen in the Trinity thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simms22 (Jul 28, 2011)

RasCream Sandwich a slightly modified, slightly themed aosp build. its compiled and tweaked by rascarlo from xda(@rascarlo on twitter). he built it for himself and a few of his friends, but decided to share it. its lightweight(includes the gapps already) and quick, and is slightly themed black. the only place that you can find support for it is in the main nexus s and galaxy nexus xda threads. it supports toro and maguro as well as crespo. flashed with the latest trinity kernel, its a beast of a rom. it does come with the default android kernel though http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1455874


----------



## BoyNamedStacy (Jan 14, 2012)

Damn, you guys found my little slice of heaven! We were only today blessed with toro. Rascarlo is the man.

"Don't involve rasta in your say say"

Sent from my Rascream/Trinity powered GNEX


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Hell yea! Thanks guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

morfic said:


> RasCream Sandwich a slightly modified, slightly themed aosp build. its compiled and tweaked by rascarlo from xda(@rascarlo on twitter). he built it for himself and a few of his friends, but decided to share it. its lightweight(includes the gapps already) and quick, and is slightly themed black. the only place that you can find support for it is in the main nexus s and galaxy nexus xda threads. it supports toro and maguro as well as crespo. flashed with the latest trinity kernel, its a beast of a rom. it does come with the default android kernel though http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1455874


Thank you both for clarifying that better than its homepage and the links.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

it is compiled from source. it is not a kang.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Best way I can describe it is DroidTheorys Triage UI meets stock AOSP with some toggles.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Seeing as i have no idea what DT"s Triangle UI is this was a horribly useless description for me personally...


Was thinking the exact same thing haha XD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BoyNamedStacy (Jan 14, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> Best way I can describe it is DroidTheorys Triage UI meets stock AOSP with some toggles.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You forgot fast as f#*k! Lol

Really though, I've run every ROM available for toro and Rascream Autobahns in comparison. It should be pronounced ra-SCREAM, not ras-cream. 

And about the DT triage comparison. Very similar... meaning the UI menus have been changed from grey to black with cyan accents. Much cleaner, more appealing look than stock AOSP. If it's the AOKP features you love, Rascream is probably not for you. While it does have a few extras it was built to be light and airy. No B.S. here, speed was Rascarlo's goal I'm certain - and it shows.

Sent from my Rascream/Trinity powered GNEX


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Just finishing up the initial setup now. So far this rom is looking really good, and had a very responsive feel to it.
Thanks for bring this to us Rascarlo


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

BoyNamedStacy said:


> You forgot fast as f#*k! Lol
> 
> Really though, I've run every ROM available for toro and Rascream Autobahns in comparison. It should be pronounced ra-SCREAM, not ras-cream.
> 
> ...


I agree. This ROM is not for me. To be honest though stock isn't really that fast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BoyNamedStacy (Jan 14, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> I agree. This ROM is not for me. To be honest though stock isn't really that fast.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I never made a speed comparison to stock? I'm not sure what your point is


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

Fastest rom this side of the Pecos river! Been on this a few days now.. Using Franco's r166. I have no issues, Not 1.
Smooth as hell and quick! Very nice!!

Maguro Gnex
Ras cream 5/24 
Franco's r166


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

It's not a challenge nor a race. Since we have the code available and I like to tweak my phone, I've built this rom for my own pleasure and shared with morfic and simms 22. I do this for fun.


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

rascarlo said:


> It's not a challenge nor a race. Since we have the code available and I like to tweak my phone, I've built this rom for my own pleasure and shared with morfic and simms 22. I do this for fun.


Tks alot for making this rom and sharing it!! I think its a great rom!! Runs flawlessly!! I haven't came across anything that's quite like this. I know its no race but it sure seems to be much faster than any others I've tried. Appreciate you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## eqjunkie829 (Jul 29, 2011)

I appreciate every rom available for this phone. The whole reason I bought this phone is because of the developers. Awesome work on it. One thing I do hate about stock is that you can't change the navigation bar like you can with cm7 or AOKP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## allesmeglische (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you for this ROM rascarlo,it's a great work.

Getippt mit einem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Arvylas (Jan 18, 2012)

Do you guys with rascream have GPS problems? I can't get a lock no matter what I have tried.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BoyNamedStacy (Jan 14, 2012)

Arvylas said:


> Do you guys with rascream have GPS problems? I can't get a lock no matter what I have tried.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I use GPS every day and never have had an issue


----------



## sruel3216 (Feb 9, 2012)

is rascream for the toro now too?


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

sruel3216 said:


> is rascream for the toro now too?


That it is

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Any toggles customization etc.?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaben2 (Jun 30, 2011)

So is there anywhere to read about the rom, before flashing?


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Jaben2 said:


> So is there anywhere to read about the rom, before flashing?


Was just wondering the same thing. Anyone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

**Confirmed**
Support for Ras cream rom on Trinity kernel Galaxy Nexus and Nexus S 4G Trinity threads on XDA.
Trinity Galaxy Nexus thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1455874


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

flashback7 said:


> **Confirmed**
> Support for Ras cream rom on Trinity kernel Galaxy Nexus and Nexus S 4G Trinity threads on XDA.
> Trinity Galaxy Nexus thread:
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1455874


yes. main thread is there.


----------



## Jaben2 (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds good thanks for the info, looking into it now.


----------



## rlmaers (Apr 12, 2012)

Could someone perhaps post some screenshots of the biggest changes compared to stock?


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Biggest difference form Stock is the Black and Blue color scheme...










































The soft keys are blue as well. I've swapped mine out for what you see.
There are a few mods available such as the smaller nav bar that you can see, as well as a center clock mod that can be flashed in recovery.
It's pretty no frills.
It has a very nice feel to it though, smooth and quick.


----------



## navodwickra (Apr 28, 2012)

@PacerguyDon

could you please share a link to that white navbar mods please. i found the centre clock and the smaller navbar


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

I found the softkeys here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1413582
They are the version 2.0 stock style reflective. If you use the small ones, with the smaller Navbar, they are really tiny. 
I used Zip themer to do the swap.


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

I pushed a new build


----------



## Arvylas (Jan 18, 2012)

rascarlo said:


> I pushed a new build


Yes and it is perfect as always. Thank you! Can you please speed up a little the kill app and the rotation?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

So I finally flashed this cause I wanted something stable. To be honest I didn't think I was gonna like it since I hear its close to stock but I actually like it. And I don't entirely know why yet. I think it mostly has to do with how responsive it is.

Bottom line: Thanks rascarlo! Great job!


----------



## bloodmoney (Jan 15, 2012)

I seem to be having bookmark sync issues (via accts sync) with the latest build. Clean flash of regular rom (not full ota). Any suggestions?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

bloodmoney said:


> I seem to be having bookmark sync issues (via accts sync) with the latest build. Clean flash of regular rom (not full ota). Any suggestions?


I think this is a Google thing. I have had this happen to me on every rom I've flashed. As a part of my setup routine I uncheck the box now - it never works anyways.

Edit: Found this...

There seems to be a data error. If you're getting the exclamation mark do the following.
Untick Browser Sync on your GN and close the browser.
Go to Google Dashboard (google.com/dashboard)
Scroll down to Chrome and 'Stop sync and delete Data'. Fresh the window after a few minutes to make sure it says there is not data/empty.
Go to Chrome and login for sync. Wait a few minutes then go back to Google Dashboard. See if the sync got picked up.
If so, go back to Browser Sync and tick the box. Open op the browser app and there should be a pop up that shows your Gmail account is logging in/syncing and the folders should appear slowly.

Edit 2: I just did this ^^^. Worked perfectly.


----------



## RBaker (May 12, 2012)

If I am coming from another ROM, do I need to flash the "Toro OTA", or the "Full Toro OTA"? I assume it is the full Toro OTA but just want to make sure. Thanks.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

RBaker said:


> If I am coming from another ROM, do I need to flash the "Toro OTA", or the "Full Toro OTA"? I assume it is the full Toro OTA but just want to make sure. Thanks.


I believe full ota is just for more languages.


----------



## RBaker (May 12, 2012)

ms0chez said:


> I believe full ota is just for more languages.


Thank you for the response. All I need is English







Can someone else confirm this? I wish there was more information about the ROM







I do hear good things though. Looking to try it out.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't confirm the English thing but this is a solid ROM. *ONLY* thing I don't like about it is the T-CDMA in the notification pulldown but that is minor in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

RBaker said:


> If I am coming from another ROM, do I need to flash the "Toro OTA", or the "Full Toro OTA"? I assume it is the full Toro OTA but just want to make sure. Thanks.


Yes


----------



## 15israellai (Jan 26, 2012)

I saw recommendations of this rom somewhere else too, I was wondering like OP but now thanks to this thread I get to know more about this. Might try it out some day when I'm free.

Blazing on my Nexus Prime


----------



## RBaker (May 12, 2012)

rascarlo said:


> Yes


Thank you. Flashing now.


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

RBaker said:


> I wish there was more information about the ROM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know it is bad, but Support can be found in the trinity kernel thread for your device on xda (sorry mods)


----------



## SimplySweetness (Aug 28, 2011)

I flashed this rom last night and like it so far! Battery life with Trinity kernel is awesome compared to the other 3 roms i've used! I'm going on 19h 15min with 20% battery left on extended battery, at 1:30 in the morning. Not to shabby considering before, battery was nearly dead by 9pm after off charger since 10am.

The only thing I am having issues with is twice today the phone just froze. Never happened before this rom, and being on day 1 - i'm kind of curious as to what caused it. Once I did battery pull since it sat, frozen for about 20 minutes. The second time it froze for about 15 seconds, then restart on it's own. I did clean install on this and rom.

Other than that, it's smooth and very responsive and quick. Very close to stock


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

SimplySweetness said:


> I flashed this rom last night and like it so far! Battery life with Trinity kernel is awesome compared to the other 3 roms i've used! I'm going on 19h 15min with 20% battery left on extended battery, at 1:30 in the morning. Not to shabby considering before, battery was nearly dead by 9pm after off charger since 10am.
> 
> The only thing I am having issues with is twice today the phone just froze. Never happened before this rom, and being on day 1 - i'm kind of curious as to what caused it. Once I did battery pull since it sat, frozen for about 20 minutes. The second time it froze for about 15 seconds, then restart on it's own. I did clean install on this and rom.
> 
> Other than that, it's smooth and very responsive and quick. Very close to stock


which trinity did you flash? did you push busybox and fix permissions?
Nobody is having sod nor reboots.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Now that I've fixed the T-CDMA thing on the pulldown my OCD has been calmed. For the few hours I've been running this ROM it's nice and smooth, just enough tweaks, and it has an over-all snappy feeling to it. Definitely a ROM to try for those on the fence.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Now that I've fixed the T-CDMA thing on the pulldown my OCD has been calmed. For the few hours I've been running this ROM it's nice and smooth, just enough tweaks, and it has an over-all snappy feeling to it. Definitely a ROM to try for those on the fence.


How did you change it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

ms0chez said:


> How did you change it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I edited the eri.xml file in the framework-res.apk. You need to decompile the file, edit the xml & save it. Recompile then push the framework-res.apk to your phone.

Text Correct Zip for 6-1-12


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> I edited the eri.xml file in the framework-res.apk. You need to decompile the file, edit the xml & save it. Recompile then push the framework-res.apk to your phone.


Or even easier, just take the apk, use winrar or something similar to open it, and replace the eri.xml (without unzipping it) with a proper one from another rom.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Or even easier, just take the apk, use winrar or something similar to open it, and replace the eri.xml (without unzipping it) with a proper one from another rom.


Normally that's what I do too but it didn't work for some reason. Honestly probably took me longer to make that zip than to actually make the change. It was a learning experience.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Or even easier, just take the apk, use winrar or something similar to open it, and replace the eri.xml (without unzipping it) with a proper one from another rom.


Hmm..well thanks guys, gonna give this a shot but what is that zip that you uploaded.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

ms0chez said:


> Hmm..well thanks guys, gonna give this a shot but what is that zip that you uploaded.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


A flashable fix for you.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> A flashable fix for you.


Awesome, thanks! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Nvm


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Barf said:


> So did anyone figure out the difference between the ota and full ota files?


i think one is english and the other is multiple languages

any customization options, i heard there's navigation button changer , how about toggles?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> i think one is english and the other is multiple languages
> 
> any customization options, i heard there's navigation button changer , how about toggles?


I don't think you can change the nav buttons through the settings, as one person mentioned having to change them through zip themer.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> I don't think you can change the nav buttons through the settings, as one person mentioned having to change them through zip themer.


Here are the tweaks you can make on Rascream. You can configure your nav bar to how you like it but can't change out the icons. You can use change them manually in system UI(what I do) or flash a zip.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks. Gonna give this a try.


----------



## SimplySweetness (Aug 28, 2011)

rascarlo said:


> which trinity did you flash? did you push busybox and fix permissions?
> Nobody is having sod nor reboots.


I flashed Trinity NP 3.0.8? That's what is says under kernel version. I didn't push busybox but I have run fix permissions in recovery. Did I do this incorrectly? It seems to freeze daily, at least 2 times.

I am going to wipe everything again and re-flash. Try everything from the beginning, with busybox.


----------



## BoyNamedStacy (Jan 14, 2012)

SimplySweetness said:


> I flashed Trinity NP 3.0.8? That's what is says under kernel version. I didn't push busybox but I have run fix permissions in recovery. Did I do this incorrectly? It seems to freeze daily, at least 2 times.
> 
> I am going to wipe everything again and re-flash. Try everything from the beginning, with busybox.


Yes, you must have busybox installed. Use the trinity kernel app to fix permissions after first boot and you should be good to go.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

New build up http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/rascream/?id=toro


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

SimplySweetness said:


> I flashed Trinity NP 3.0.8? That's what is says under kernel version. I didn't push busybox but I have run fix permissions in recovery. Did I do this incorrectly? It seems to freeze daily, at least 2 times.
> 
> I am going to wipe everything again and re-flash. Try everything from the beginning, with busybox.


Ok, step one, download rom obviously, then according to his steps, wipe, install, boot, sign in and let sync. Reboot, then download stericson's busybox installer and install it. Then reboot and install Trinity (or other) kernel. If the freezes keep happening it is probably because your voltage is too low.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Does the new build still say "T-CDMA" where it should say Verizon Wireless?


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Does the new build still say "T-CDMA" where it should say Verizon Wireless?


Yup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Does the new build still say "T-CDMA" where it should say Verizon Wireless?


I was just about to ask if you wanna make a new zip for this build


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

ms0chez said:


> I was just about to ask if you wanna make a new zip for this build


Sure. Kinda half-assed it this go around. Lemme know if I grabbed the wrong apk. I don't think I did but just in case... 

http://db.tt/afmgoadT


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Sure. Kinda half-assed it this go around. Lemme know if I grabbed the wrong apk. I don't think I did but just in case...
> 
> http://db.tt/afmgoadT


Phone did not bootloop! All is good. Thanks!


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

ms0chez said:


> Phone did not bootloop! All is good. Thanks!


I wasn't worried about the bootloop I was worried I grabbed the wrong apk. I thought I accidentally put the original in the zip & not the one I edited. So it worked? You don't see the T-CDMA anymore?


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> I wasn't worried about the bootloop I was worried I grabbed the wrong apk. I thought I accidentally put the original in the zip & not the one I edited. So it worked? You don't see the T-CDMA anymore?


Sure don't. It says Verizon Wireless.


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

The idle time for this rom is nuckin futs! I passed out last night after I set up the rom and the battery was on 10% when I woke up it was still on 10% that's crazy I'm very impressed 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

DoubleDeesR4Me said:


> The idle time for this rom is nuckin futs! I passed out last night after I set up the rom and the battery was on 10% when I woke up it was still on 10% that's crazy I'm very impressed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What kernel? I'm trying out Trinity for the first time today.


----------



## RBaker (May 12, 2012)

I've been liking IMO's 3.8.0 stable. 4 hr screen on is not an issue


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

RBaker said:


> I've been liking IMO's 3.8.0 stable. 4 hr screen on is not an issue


What exactly are you doing that you need 4hrs of screen on time? I use my phone a lot through the day & get about 2hrs of screen on time and that's with unplugging it at 7am and plugging it back in after 930pm.

Edit:
Oh yeah... anyone try the AOKP kang? 
http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/skankwich/?id=toro


----------



## RBaker (May 12, 2012)

BlackDobe said:


> What exactly are you doing that you need 4hrs of screen on time? I use my phone a lot through the day & get about 2hrs of screen on time and that's with unplugging it at 7am and plugging it back in after 930pm.
> 
> Edit:
> Oh yeah... anyone try the AOKP kang?
> http://fitsnugly.eur...nkwich/?id=toro


I didn't say I needed 4 hrs screen on, but getting it with IMO's stable is not too difficult. I am on wifi a lot of the time. Being on 3g all day is somewhere between 2 1/2hrs and 3hrs for me.


----------



## websterzx10r1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I tired flashing this today. I am new to this Rom i must say its nice. I was wondering if these mods can be had for toro users. I found out the hard way Crespo is not flashable to toro. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1629606 I hope by me linking this page i am not in violation of any rules or codes. i will remove it at once if i am.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

websterzx10r1 said:


> I tired flashing this today. I am new to this Rom i must say its nice. I was wondering if these mods can be had for toro users. I found out the hard way Crespo is not flashable to toro. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1629606 I hope by me linking this page i am not in violation of any rules or codes. i will remove it at once if i am.


Look in morfic's sig for some mods. And yea crespo is the nexus s so totally different

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

ms0chez said:


> What kernel? I'm trying out Trinity for the first time today.


I only use popcorn kernel I haven't found one that beats it on my phone!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RBaker (May 12, 2012)

DoubleDeesR4Me said:


> I only use popcorn kernel I haven't found one that beats it on my phone!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Haven't tried the ole' popcorn kernel in a while. Saw v11 was released the other day. Have you flashed it yet?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Is there a feature list kept ANYWHERE?

Mainly just to see what's been done to AOSP in terms of performance, and customization.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Is there a feature list kept ANYWHERE?
> 
> Mainly just to see what's been done to AOSP in terms of performance, and customization.


Only thing I've seen is the stuff on the download page.


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Just flashed this rom earlier today and I'm enjoying it. I would recommend that fans of AOSP give this a try.


----------



## RBaker (May 12, 2012)

Has any one dirty flashed the 6-13 update over the 6-1 update? Is the new update that much better, or is it only minor tweaks? I have never dirty flashed anything before, and do not feel like wiping data and setting up all of my apps, especially since the 6-1 update runs so well. Would wiping cache and dalvik be ok?


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

RBaker said:


> Has any one dirty flashed the 6-13 update over the 6-1 update? Is the new update that much better, or is it only minor tweaks? I have never dirty flashed anything before, and do not feel like wiping data and setting up all of my apps, especially since the 6-1 update runs so well. Would wiping cache and dalvik be ok?


if coming from a previous build, you are good to go with a dirty flash. dalvik and cache is fine


----------



## RBaker (May 12, 2012)

rascarlo said:


> if coming from a previous build, you are good to go with a dirty flash. dalvik and cache is fine


Ok, thank you sir! Love the ROM. If I am on the 6-1 build, I just need to flash the Toro update, not the Full toro ota, correct?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Full just has more languages. You should be fine just flashing the updated 6/13 file.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Can someone provide a link to this rom? I went back all the way to may 28 in the dev section and I don't see it.

Someone was claiming they average 5.5 hours screen on time with the rom. While I don't necessarily believe them, I have no reason to not give it a try.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/rascream/

On the first page, second post. The thread was in gnex general  >>>>> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25609-rascream-sandwich/


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

i wish there was a black and blue theme for it -


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Can someone provide a link to this rom? I went back all the way to may 28 in the dev section and I don't see it.
> 
> Someone was claiming they average 5.5 hours screen on time with the rom. While I don't necessarily believe them, I have no reason to not give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 it's true on the screen time but with a gsm phone and trinity kernel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> it's true on the screen time but with a gsm phone and trinity kernel
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


And most likely only on wifi....


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Barf said:


> And most likely only on wifi....


Well the guy claiming it said with LTE, so I was assuming he was on Verizon since GSM doesn't use LTE, right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Well the guy claiming it said with LTE, so I was assuming he was on Verizon since GSM doesn't use LTE, right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sounds right to me. Wonder why droidx thinks it was on gsm....I still doubt the claim though, as I have used this from and didn't get that much screen on time.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Barf said:


> Sounds right to me. Wonder why droidx thinks it was on gsm....I still doubt the claim though, as I have used this from and didn't get that much screen on time.


 cause gsm get better battery then lte.I didn't read any links

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh.....


Droidx316 said:


> cause gsm get better battery then lte.I didn't read any links
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Oh....well you said it like it was fact, claiming it was on trinity kernel. You've gotten these results personally?


----------



## msburr87 (Jun 24, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> i wish there was a black and blue theme for it -


Already is entirely black and blue. Very nice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

no it isn't, it's the stock theme ---


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> i wish there was a black and blue theme for it -


I wish there was a changelog, or even a features list.. I know it wouldn't be long but I'd like to at least know what was done..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I flashed it along with one of the trinity kernels and I must say it is pretty snappy (more so than liquid). It does lack features, but it has the basics that I need like toggles and adding search to nav bar.

I'll give it a full test this weekend. The rom seems to be packed with some extra bloat apps that I will be removing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

A new release coming... ssssoon. sssssoon.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> A new release coming... ssssoon. sssssoon.


Speculations? Or do you have access to the Rascream box o' secrets?


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

dickenam said:


> Speculations? Or do you have access to the Rascream box o' secrets?


G NEXUS


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> G NEXUS


skadoosh.


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Up now!

G NEXUS


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Link to awesomeness!
http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/rascream/?id=toro

To avoid the questions


> ### OTA full or other version?
> Full is all languages packs. other is only EN (US/GB).
> 
> ### gapps?
> included


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

New builds are up


----------



## RBaker (May 12, 2012)

rascarlo said:


> New builds are up


Thank you, sir! Are we good with just a wipe of cache and dalvik like before???


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey carlo what would happen if, before I flash, I replace the su.apk with the supersu.apk? Would that be ungood or should I wait until the rom is installed? Hmm.. seems to have worked fine.

Also did you fix the eri.xml to say Verizon Wireless? You did not.


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

RBaker said:


> Thank you, sir! Are we good with just a wipe of cache and dalvik like before???


Sure


----------



## RBaker (May 12, 2012)

rascarlo said:


> Sure


Thank you for the fast response, Carlo. Love the ROM. Longest I have ever stayed with a ROM before LOL


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Framework for the 6-25-12 build.

http://db.tt/xQMqjK4i

Edit:
Just for giggles I added the beats stuff to see if it would work. If it doesn't work or breaks stuff I'll take it down. (Original Thread)
http://db.tt/nnBoJ1s5


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Threads merged.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

And back on Rascream I go


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

BlackDobe said:


> Edit:
> Just for giggles I added the beats stuff to see if it would work. If it doesn't work or breaks stuff I'll take it down. (Original Thread)
> http://db.tt/nnBoJ1s5


I think it works. All the settings are there and I could hear the fluctuation in sound when toggling settings while using Google Music.


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

rascarlo said:


> Sure


Hey carlo, does rascream have AVRCP 1.3?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Although I am no where near the 5 hours of screen on time that others have claimed, I am liking this rom. Very quick and has just the features I need.

I used with trinity kernel (since it was recommended), but I was getting higher than normal idle drain. Testing with popcorn now (this kernel typically gives me


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the updated rom Rascarlo. I didn't expect to see an update for a few weeks. So this was a nice surprise. New rom is running great!! 
Thanks again!!l


----------



## RBaker (May 12, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> Although I am no where near the 5 hours of screen on time that others have claimed, I am liking this rom. Very quick and has just the features I need.
> 
> I used with trinity kernel (since it was recommended), but I was getting higher than normal idle drain. Testing with popcorn now (this kernel typically gives me


Been running Ras Cream with Popcorn kernel for over a week now and loving it.


----------



## HumanXv2 (Jan 5, 2012)

Just so I have this straight...wipe,flash,boot,sync..then can I run the busybox apk? then kernel? done..


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

If anyone can help since there may be more Verizon phones in here...after following the setup twice I still can't get tethering to work. I get a settings force close every time. On the 6-25 ota not full ota. Using trinity kernel as well.

Anyone else have this problem? Id hate to have to switch back to another rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Force close when trying to enable the native tethering feature.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

Do any of you use bluetooth with AVRCP 1.3? Does it work on this rom?


----------

